# Kerkoff Paris France perfume bottle...value?



## CJTomlinson (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is a perfume bottle from Kerkoff Paris France...I saw this online and it looks exactly like it.  Is this asking price too high or about right? http://www.rubylane.com/item/801217-80P/Kerkoff-Paris-France-Djer-Kiss


----------



## CJTomlinson (Mar 9, 2014)

More views....lip and bottom.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd say at least 100% high. It's a nice looking bottle but not rare and not a huge amount of interest. They might get that much from someone who doesn't know they are available for less.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum CJT, Nice pictures.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 11, 2014)

this bottle is fairly common and may get 4 or 5 doller.


----------

